# F.F.L. anyone willing to receive a gun purchase



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, does anyone have an FFL that would be willing to receive a gun purchase? if so, what would you charge?

thanks in advance


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nate is a forum member and hes in Milton. Was $15 but haven't used him lately. 

(503) 708-4740


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Nate is a forum member and hes in Milton. Was $15 but haven't used him lately.
> 
> (503) 708-4740


+1 on Nate. Good guy.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I've done a few at Outcast, but it's been a while since I did. Might want to give them a call.


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

I've got 2 coming in to Nate this week. +2 for him


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

hands down Nate (Lil Jacks Guns) great guy to deal with lowest price transfer I have found 
x 100


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Done several with Nate in the last year. Total charge out the door is $15 bucks. he is near Whiting Field in Milton. I assume you are looking for one in FL?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, Nate's the man and like everybody has said, he lives in north Milton just south of Whiting. Don't let the area code scare you off.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

If you're down near the South End of Escambia County, contact Jimmy Smith at Coastal Gun and Ammo. A+


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

For ease of having walk in office hours rather than by appt, I have been just using USA Performance on 29. I am located in Pensacola so that was most convient for me. $20-25, but I save the difference in gas and enjoy BSing with the guys as they bicker like an old married couple.

Walk in hours are handy when you purchase from places that will ship sometime within the next month and no clue when and they delay giving you tracking info. Palmetto state armory......


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I use Stan and Bill at USA Performance. Great guys!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> I use Stan and Bill at USA Performance. Great guys!


Same here. I'm gonna kidnap that lab one day


----------

